# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Otters in Singapore

## bettafantastic

Spotted some Smooth-coated Otters yesterday. Managed to get a couple of photos and videos.
Enjoy :Smile: 



*Other photos here:
​*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Creat...62125663847151

----------


## bettafantastic

Some photos




*Other photos here:
​*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Creat...62125663847151

----------


## Parryaw

Nice!! Where is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bettafantastic

> Nice!! Where is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spotted them at Punggol  :Smile:

----------


## bettafantastic

Sighted again! (Picture taken on: 5/4/14)

----------


## jlin

Wow, wild Singapore otter. Only seen them in the zoo! adorable animal.

----------

